# Replace boiler with high efficiency combi?



## shortmort37 (Oct 9, 2021)

My 25 year old Columbia boiler shows signs of failing - there are small leaks at heat exchanger, and the pressure is not keeping up. Time to replace it.

I'm looking at a Rheem Prestige 9.0 GPM Natural Gas High Efficiency Combi Boiler (180K BTU). But, the hot water radiator system is 100 years old, and as you would expect, the water is rusty. Would I be better off avoiding a heater of this type, i.e., is a high efficiency heat exchanger likely to get fouled with sediment? Would I be better off going with a standard boiler? I would, of course, install a filter on the return side.

(Oh: My steamfitter brother recommends running the hot water into my existing hot water heater during the winter - he says it's more efficient - and simply turn the combi heater off in the summer, letting the hot water heater provide hot water.)

adTHANKSvance,
Dan


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Pump on supply or return?


----------



## shortmort37 (Oct 9, 2021)

Debo22 said:


> Pump on supply or return?


I’m actually not sure - I believe there’s a pump internal to the unit. Here’s some detail:





__





Rheem 180,000 BTU/h Natural Gas Combi Tankless Water Heater Boiler







www.tanklesswaterheaterdepot.com


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

You need to go to Heating Help #1 Online Resource for Heating Answers to get your answer


----------



## shortmort37 (Oct 9, 2021)

Before I came here, I registered there - but never got a confirmation email. But, not for lack of re-requesting. I can’t post my question until my registration is approved.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Apparently this site is for professional plumbers only, I’ve been faking it here for about 4 years, ive been able to fix up my homes plumbing, but now I’m caught up in a web of lies, that I have to keep spinning.
I work for a shoe store.


----------



## shortmort37 (Oct 9, 2021)

Logtec said:


> I work for a shoe store.


A sole man! 🤗 Fair enough. I’ll re-re-re-register over at heatinghelp.com. I’ve learned a thing or two from Prometheus.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Al and his fat insults........ Always going to be a married with children fan.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

dhal22 said:


> Al and his fat insults........ Always going to be a married with children fan.


they’re play reruns of that now. I forgot how awesome that show was. 
- they could never get away with that type of humor now.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> they’re play reruns of that now....................
> 
> - they could never get away with that type of humor now.


How do you figure they couldn't get away with a show like that now, but they still run reruns of it? Doesn't that mean they are "getting away with it"?

I think it's all about the delivery. You have to make the joke in such a way as to make it clear you're not trying to be mean, you're just trying to be funny. That delivery is very different now than back then, but only because we speak differently and have changed our mannerisms. There are plenty of comedians who make far worse jokes and "get away with it".


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> How do you figure they couldn't get away with a show like that now, but they still run reruns of it? Doesn't that mean they are "getting away with it"?
> 
> I think it's all about the delivery. You have to make the joke in such a way as to make it clear you're not trying to be mean, you're just trying to be funny. That delivery is very different now than back then, but only because we speak differently and have changed our mannerisms. There are plenty of comedians who make far worse jokes and "get away with it".


name a show on cable- now, that is a raw and “shaming” as MWC was.
There is no way in a tv show now, where a fat/large woman could walk into a shoe store, then was told by the male salesman that her “hoof won’t fit in the shoe”..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> name a show on cable- now, that is a raw and “shaming” as MWC was.
> There is no way in a tv show now, where a fat/large woman could walk into a shoe store, then was told by the male salesman that her “hoof won’t fit in the shoe”..


That doesn't mean they couldn't make it, it just means they choose not to. 

I don't think it's any surprise that Hollywood has had, and continues to have a left-leaning bias politically. What the American people will laugh and choose to watch is not identical to what the media companies produce. 

Take us plumbers for example, how we would like to see plumbing installed and what most homeowners would accept are two different ideas of acceptable.


----------

